# Should StarryNights adopt this look?



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Should i start trudging in this bohemian gothic path? Taking into consideration that i am a pharmacist.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

the waist on that outfit looks like it'd be uncomfortable:tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you look like now?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hell yeah, you can hide your tattoos behind a pharmacy coat, no? And DAMN I'd do you, and I'm not a lesbian.:wink: I've always found this look incredibly sexy on women, if they do it right. And that picture...sure is doing it right.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> the waist on that outfit looks like it'd be uncomfortable:tongue:


the price of looking like that i guess :bored:


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry, I got caught up staring at the corsetted chick... what was the question again?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> What do you look like now?


alot like her without the makeup, outfit, tattoos


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> the price of looking like that i guess :bored:


Why not include both comfort and good looks? It's possible.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

gOpheR said:


> Sorry, I got caught up staring at the corsetted chick... what was the question again?


spalashes a bucket of ice water on gopher.

wake up!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Why not include both comfort and good looks? It's possible.


so ur vote would be no?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> so ur vote would be no?


Yep, people shouldn't have to wear uncomfortable clothes just to look good.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Yep, people shouldn't have to wear uncomfortable clothes just to look good.


and if we remove the corset?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Its funny, I wasn't even paying attention to the corset, the eyes, and hair and sexiness is what caught my eye. I say without the corset works too.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> and if we remove the corset?



I like where this is going.:tongue:
Anyways, why not wear something similar that is more comfortable?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> and if we remove the corset?


Then you'd be topless. I'm all for that idea.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

If you enjoy not being to breath properly and having your internal organs crushed then go for it.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> Its funny, I wasn't even paying attention to the corset, the eyes, and hair and sexiness is what caught my eye. I say without the corset works too.


I'm straight. but if you want to be convinced to be bi, i can do it. *looks at Ungweliante*



mcgooglian said:


> I like where this is going.:tongue:
> Anyways, why not wear something similar that is more comfortable?


that could work. same color and texture.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

StarryNights said:


> that could work. same color and texture.


yes it could:tongue: Then again, the most important thing to me when picking clothes is comfort, so I'm definitely biased there.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

CHAwklet said:


> If you enjoy not being to breath properly and having your internal organs crushed then go for it.


the makeup, tattoos and stuff?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Trope said:


> Then you'd be topless. I'm all for that idea.


me too! women's bodies are beautiful. (now I know I said I was weirded out by a labia, but a naked women NOT spreading their legs are absolutely beautiful).


----------

